# Picking a Dslr



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

I’m considering stepping into the world of the DSLR and just wanted an opinion on where to start. Short version, trying to decide between starting the Nikon or Canon Dslr system or just purchase another canon superzoom camera (Sx30is)

Some background, I am currently using a fairly old Cannon S3is that was originally purchased as a place holder for a DSLR. This S3 has served me well for the last few years and is now due for replacement. Camera is too slow and showing signs of wear. 

The camera will be mostly used for shooting night scenery pictures (such as the Vancouver skyline, camera mounted on a tripod), some daytime landscape shots, shots of friend/family gatherings (indoor, no flash), few portraits (in/out door with flash), occasional BC Lions game (not with a media pass). 

When using the S3, there are a few things that I’m not happy with and I would like to be able to do with the new Dslr. When shooting Night scenery, I find that the pictures are too noisy. Even with the iso turned down to 80 or 100, with the 15 second exposure required to take the desired shot, there is tonnes of noise in the picture. Also the camera is unable to focus on anything that is not well lit. I often will have to use a high powered flash light to put a bright spot on an object 200-300ft away for the camera to grab focus properly.

Daytime Landscape Shots.. works great.. no complain.

Indoor “candid” shooting. With no flash, iso will need to be bumped to 800 and noise becomes a huge factor. Even with is turned on many of the pictures are still blury….. just not fast enough.

Shooting portraits, no hot-shoe, any dslr will fix this problem . Deer in headlights effect sucks… lol..

Lions game. I usually am fairly lucky and the games I do attend I generally get a very close seat. 12x optical zoom is “just” enough maxed out. Camera is way too slow to focus and requires max iso to be anywhere near fast enough (shooting indoor in bc place). Would love to have a tad more zoom and a much faster lens. Camera does not re-focus when taking multiple pictures. You can only take 2-3 pictures before the subject is out of focus 

As far as budget is concerned, the less the better, but up to about $3000 to start up is ok. One serious consideration is the cost of future expansion. I was speaking to a friend today that suggested shooting cannon is cheaper than Nikon due to the cost of the lenses. As I have started neither system yet, I am defiantly open to suggestion/opinions here. I can see spending another $2000-$3000 on a couple lense in the next few years before I’m “done”.

With some quick research on the net, it seems that a D7000, 18-200 VR ii, and a, SB600 would be a good start and fall within my budget (just). With no real first hand experience tho, I can’t really decide where I want to jump in. Another option I’ve considered is a D5100 with the 2 kit lenses or just picking up another Sx30is.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know Canon, as I shoot a D5000, so take my input for what it's worth. Canon is definitely cheaper than Nikon. 

Bang for buck, I don't think you can beat the D5100 if you haven't had a DSLR (or SLR) before. I think it'll do everything you want and more. The plus is the D5100 has the D7000 sensor, which my D5000 does not have. It's much more accurate for metering. One feature that the Nikons have that I'm not sure Canon has is Auto-ISO. I set my ISO at 200 and forget it and the camera does the rest for me.

The main thing is the D7000 has all the options at your fingertips while with the D5100 you'll have to scroll through menus. If I had to do it over again, I'd have gone with the D7000 and slowly gotten all the lenses. Oh, and that's the other advantage of the D7000. Motor drive, so you don't have to buy lenses with motor drives. This ends up saving you money. Once again, a Canon aficionado will have to speak up to compare there.

Do you shoot video? If so, I think the Canon is superior there, but then I think it's a bit of an oxymoron to buy a DSLR for video when a $200 p&s shoots way better video. I never shoot live view or video anymore, so those 2 features are a waste of time for me.

If you want to try before you buy, let me know and I can let you shoot my D5000 for a bit to see if you like it.


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

I shoot with a Canon 7D and highly recommend it. You're budget is a good one so you can definitely afford to jump into some nice equipment. With todays newer cameras they have come along way with improving high ISO capabilities and reducing noise that usually goes along with them. You can also remove a lot of noise in post processing these days as well assuming you shoot in RAW.

One thing to consider is to spend the bulk of your budget on getting lenses. The technology in camera bodies changes very fast and they are obsoleted pretty quickly. So chances are that you will upgrade your body once or twice but lens technology changes much, much slower and they will be with you for a long time. Even better is that should you ever want to sell your equipment for whatever reason as long as your lenses were well cared for they will hold their value. Most times going for 70-90% of the original value. There is a pretty big market for them too.

Buy the fastest, highest quality lenses you can. Really do your research here and figure out the focal lengths that you like to shoot at and the lighting conditions and buy accordingly. If you're going to go Canon there are a lot of options to choose from... their lens lineup is HUGE! Canon's "L" lineup is fantastic but not cheap. It's their "pro" lineup of lens and they have the best optics, build quality, focusing speed, etc.

This is a fantastic site for information - Canon Digital Photography Forums - Powered by vBulletin
For specific reviews of lenses and bodies check out - Canon & Nikon Digital SLR Camera & Lens Reviews
For pricing I use - Lenses by Canon - Canadian and Cross-Border Price Comparison - photoprice.ca


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

D7K plus 18-200 vr is what I use. I have SB600 as well. I like the set up very much. I am a Nikon user so I can't comment on Canon, but I think this set up has everything an amateur photographer ever needed. You have amazing controls over your finger tips. Very good PQ even on high ISO; fast AF; Nikon world class creative lighting system and so on. For the basic, this is all you need. You can get more lenses when you are ready to expend.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Forgot to comment on the flash. x2 what Treasure chest said. One area I skimped is I went SB400 and regret it all the time. In most situations it's fine, but every once in a while I'm like dang, I should have got the 600.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I am a canon user as I like the glasses that canon offers. 

You have a good budget. So I can subjust the 5DII. It is a little more money than 7D. Though you will be saving money on getting an ultra wide len as 7D is a corp sensor. The 5D and 5DII is full frame sensor. I am still using my old out dated 5D and it is still doing its job well.

But either Canon or Nikon, you can't go wrong. They are both great camera company.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

ps. don't worry about the digital video recording with DSLR. If you want digital recording, better go with a digital camcorder.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

both canon and Nikon are great and its hard to said which one is better and its really come down to how it feels and look on your hand. I would recommend you go to the store and ask them to show you the different camera so you can feel it and see it person to decide because both canon and Nikon have their good side and bad side. 

I am a canon user and I highly recommend 5D mark II and canon lens have amazing look and feel as well.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

charles said:


> ps. don't worry about the digital video recording with DSLR. If you want digital recording, better go with a digital camcorder.


I agree, especially if you lens doesn't have image stabilizer. It looks fine in small screen but when you have it on big TV you can see image shake like roller coaster .


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I shoot a Nikon d5000 with a couple of lenses and I like it. Although everything I want to say was already said by everyone above me, I thought I'll just give you some sample images 

I shot these at my sister's grad and I had no flash at all. First time I was shooting with super low light. I had to crank up my ISO to about 1800-2400. No major editing done. Just converted to smaller jpeg pics. I was so surprised that it was not noisy at all.
Setup: D5000 + 70-300mm VRII
















Landscape. (i suck at landscapes)









I don't have any sport pics yet. Maybe this coming lions season


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

i just got my first dlsr, d7000 and love it! i still have to learn how to use it tho lol


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> i just got my first dlsr, d7000 and love it! i still have to learn how to use it tho lol


I want a D7000 (currently using a D70s).


----------

